# STAR SHOWER or LASER CHRISTMAS LIGHTS defraction lens?



## lumenEpps (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello,

I am intrigued by these new lights available for decorating at Christmas time, holiday events etc. It's a very simple set up, a green LED and a red LED with a photocell.

I would like to build several lights, different colors using a 20 watt, 50 watt or 100 watt LED, in an enclosure on suitable heat sink with power supply.

My question for my fellow forum members is how the light effect is created. A lens that creates the diffraction, like a screen or dotted lens. I was hoping someone had some input.

Thank you in advance!


----------

